# Unboxing Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100 Pictorial



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Arrived.................... Underwhelmed. GREAT seller fair deal and fast shipping. Straight out of the box I am just not feeling it. I believe I prefer my newly acquired Aquadive NOS 77 to this one.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Added unboxing photos and first impression comments.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Keeping my Aquadive NOS 77. Thanks to Brandon for Fast Shipping and excellent packaging of this watch. Highly recommend Brandon as a trading partner. Off this one will go to another home soon.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow that's got to be the most disappointed unboxing thread ever,

what was it about the watch that from likening the look of it v to the holding it and being unimpressed with it that gave you dissatisfaction?
I know it's different strokes for different folks but this is one of my favourite watches and your the only person I have heard that wasn't more impressed when holding the watch v seeing the pics

Ps by the way you can still see the sellers and your address on the pics of it matters I'm not sure


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Better to be honest and recognize it and flip accordingly than hold onto a watch you won't often wear.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Not every watch is for every wrist. Just the way it is. 
I think it looks great, but if you're not feeling it you're not feeling it.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats on your Aquadive love my three.


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

I have never had a disapointing AD unboxing, but then i have only unboxed six so far 
Four new and two pre owned.
I have not been so thrilled with other brands.
We all take that risk buying watches we have not fondeled and tried on before purchasing
Stu


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

On the POSITIVE side I am so glad I purchased the AD NOS 77. It is fantastic! It suits me.



amckiwi said:


> I have never had a disapointing AD unboxing, but then i have only unboxed six so far
> Four new and two pre owned.
> I have not been so thrilled with other brands.
> We all take that risk buying watches we have not fondeled and tried on before purchasing
> Stu


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

BS100 Sold to a nice Gent from Brasil.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

curious if you tried it on a Black Isofrane?
Ive never been a fan of mesh and I also find myself underwhelmed by my GMT after a day or so on SS band.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

looks like he's selling the 77 now as well 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-aquadive-77-nos-$888-isofrane-oem-strap-kit-1606474.html

sorry if anyone found my last comment rude that wasn't my intention I was just curious on what disappointed in real life v photos nice to get the negative views as well as the positive


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Was going to as I had a new watch coming in that I thought would unseat the 77. NOPE...took the 77 off the market (am wearing it now) and SOLD the other one.This watch business makes no sense to my brain. lol. Time to live with the 77 for awhile. It is so unique and fun to wear. I will try to not let something else shiny and fancy turn my head.The AD BS100 honestly looked better to me on rubber...right before I sold it I put it on a Breitling style Orange rubber strap and it looked great. Then I got a private message from a Gent and he wanted the watch so off it went.



Monkeynuts said:


> looks like he's selling the 77 now as well
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-aquadive-77-nos-$888-isofrane-oem-strap-kit-1606474.html
> 
> sorry if anyone found my last comment rude that wasn't my intention I was just curious on what disappointed in real life v photos nice to get the negative views as well as the positive


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Heljestrand said:


> Was going to as I had a new watch coming in that I thought would unseat the 77. NOPE...took the 77 off the market (am wearing it now) and SOLD the other one.This watch business makes no sense to my brain. lol. Time to live with the 77 for awhile. It is so unique and fun to wear. I will try to not let something else shiny and fancy turn my head.The AD BS100 honestly looked better to me on rubber...right before I sold it I put it on a Breitling style Orange rubber strap and it looked great. Then I got a private message from a Gent and he wanted the watch so off it went.


I go the other way when I get a new watch..... I try not to wear it for 4 or 5 days, I just leave it in plastic and in its box until I get used to it in person.

Buying a watch over the internet is hard because we obsess over pictures , they have to wait/ and wait, and when its in hand we are well into the post purchase gloom.
If I dont wear/size the watch, its like the time I used to spend in a boutique getting to know a watch before I plonked down the cash.

I feel ike theres always a little let down when you first open a new box but after a couple of days the watch either grows on you again, or if not, you know its going to get shipped off - but sometimes taking the extra 4 or 5 days can allow you to live with a watches defects and grow to love its strengths.

In the case of your BS100 I wish you had tried it with a black ISOfrane - in my opinion the BS series of watches are perfect on the Black ISO - i have 5 other bands/ straps for mine but none of them feel as good on wrist or look as good to me in the long run.
I do tire of the iso sometimes, then I change out for the black leather or velcro but two days later the ISO goes back on.

Glad you reconnected with the 77, was it a U1 that you flipped.... thats a fine watch as well.

may I ask what didnt work about that one?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes..it was the U1...a super fine watch with a very comfortable bracelet. I felt attracted and repelled almost simultaneously to the cartoonish "Lego hands" on the watch. I saw a Gent who had a "WTB" for a U1 so I presented it to him and he purchased it for exactly what I did. I was only out the postage to him...$26 and change. I considered it a two day rental.

The Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100 simply wasn't my cup of tea. It seemed to me like a dial plopped atop a hunk of milled steel. Felt disjointed on my wrist. I knew immediately that it had to go. I don't think tucking it away would have helped although as I mentioned earlier I did like it better on the Rubber strap. I had a similar dalliance with a Steinhart Ocean One Black that lasted a night out at the movies seeing "Birdman" this summer. Off the wrist it went and to a new owner. Not impressed with their build quality but you get what you pay for I guess.

I have the Model 77 on Black Isofrane presently and it is superb..Brian turned me on to that idea. I purchased a Turquoise / Aqua colored Isofrane last night on the sales forum that I am going to try with it as well. I try to only own one watch at a time so the Aquadive 77 satisfies me for the time being. Frankly, I do not like having alot of cash tied up in a watch so owning one and keeping it minimalist works best for me. Only time will tell. Nothing really interests me watch-wise presently.... that could change with further surfing of WUS.



matthew P said:


> I go the other way when I get a new watch..... I try not to wear it for 4 or 5 days, I just leave it in plastic and in its box until I get used to it in person.
> 
> Buying a watch over the internet is hard because we obsess over pictures , they have to wait/ and wait, and when its in hand we are well into the post purchase gloom.
> If I dont wear/size the watch, its like the time I used to spend in a boutique getting to know a watch before I plonked down the cash.
> ...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Heljestrand said:


> Yes..it was the U1...a super fine watch with a very comfortable bracelet. I felt attracted and repelled almost simultaneously to the cartoonish "Lego hands" on the watch. I saw a Gent who had a "WTB" for a U1 so I presented it to him and he purchased it for exactly what I did. I was only out the postage to him...$26 and change. I considered it a two day rental.
> 
> The Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100 simply wasn't my cup of tea. It seemed to me like a dial plopped atop a hunk of milled steel. Felt disjointed on my wrist. I knew immediately that it had to go. I don't think tucking it away would have helped although as I mentioned earlier I did like it better on the Rubber strap. I had a similar dalliance with a Steinhart Ocean One Black that lasted a night out at the movies seeing "Birdman" this summer. Off the wrist it went and to a new owner. Not impressed with their build quality but you get what you pay for I guess.
> 
> I have the Model 77 on Black Isofrane presently and it is superb..Brian turned me on to that idea. I purchased a Turquoise / Aqua colored Isofrane last night on the sales forum that I am going to try with it as well. I try to only own one watch at a time so the Aquadive 77 satisfies me for the time being. Frankly, I do not like having alot of cash tied up in a watch so owning one and keeping it minimalist works best for me. Only time will tell. Nothing really interests me watch-wise presently.... that could change with further surfing of WUS.


Fair enough..... you have a great attitude about this hobby - "two day rental".... I like that.

Keeping yourself at one watch is a great idea, less money tied up and constant wear of the piece that you own.
I see why it needs to be just right in your mind other wise off it goes. 
The u1's handset can be polorizing, Ive never handled one, only admired from a far.

The Bathyscape 100's certainly are a hunk of metal on wrist. 
When I got mine I was wearing an Armida A1 on bracelet so my GMT felt small. 
Ive definately come to appreciate smaller watches rather than bigger ones after extended wear time with the larger watches.
Im happy with my GMT being my largest watch on wrist weight/size wise ( the Darth ceramic bezel weighs less)

I hadnt thought about the AD77 on Aqua ISO - sounds like a good combo, be sure to post pics when you can.

cheers


----------

